# Freezefest- 3/1/15 in Lebanon, TN



## Butt Hz (Apr 25, 2014)

Anybody else planning on attending?


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm not as far along as I want to be but I'll be there. 

Looks like it could live up to it's name this year.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

We will probably be bringing 8 SQ cars.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

8 cars...that's great! I hope to have my hearing back by then cause I want to get to hear them. A cold has hit me really hard this week and all I can hear out of my right ear is a weird squishy sound.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I plan on being there as a spectator. May not even drive my own car just to keep me from trying to rush the current install. Sad, but true. LOL.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

ErinH said:


> I plan on being there as a spectator. May not even drive my own car just to keep me from trying to rush the current install. Sad, but true. LOL.


If I remember right, a lot of us coaxed you to enter when your tweeter was causing you an issue so you could gain points. This way we can't pick on you....well we can but not about entering the show.


----------



## Butt Hz (Apr 25, 2014)

Would be funny if everybody showed up, but nobody competed


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bigbubba said:


> If I remember right, a lot of us coaxed you to enter when your tweeter was causing you an issue so you could gain points. This way we can't pick on you....well we can but not about entering the show.


My motives have been revealed. Lol!

Yea man... You guys talked me in to it last year when I didn't want to compete. Peer pressure got me! Haha. 

I'm taking the year off because I know I won't be able to make enough shows to make finals this year and I may even be out of town during finals anyway. I do plan on making the bigger shows just to hang out, though.


----------



## maddawg (Oct 28, 2014)

not sure anyone is going to show up if the weather don't let up.


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm considering coming. Although I've been to a few GTGs this would be my first competition.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

maddawg said:


> not sure anyone is going to show up if the weather don't let up.


no joke. my wife works about 40 miles away and it has now taken her over 2.5 hours to get to work. this is ridiculous... especially for our area where they don't plan for this stuff well at all. salting the roads after they've already frozen over...


----------



## maddawg (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeah it is kinda crazy, Had to drive around to find milk because of the A-holes who buy it all up thinking the world is going to end.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I might go if I still have my truck - just tuned it at Hybrid today. Came out pretty good - some limitations frankly I expected and I certainly wouldn't win anything but some extra work here and there and maybe a better dash speaker setup vs. stock hole and Scott said he'd retune and it'll solve most of the limitations most likely. It's a competition tune, very flat sounding like most competition tunes I've heard. Going to tweak to my liking but it was very interesting seeing the change today!


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

This one is getting close. Lets get this season going. I am ready


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Make sure you bundle up. These low temps are hanging around for a while.


----------



## Butt Hz (Apr 25, 2014)

Turns out I won't be making it after all. Have fun, guys!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Butt Hz said:


> Turns out I won't be making it after all. Have fun, guys!





:mean:


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

ErinH said:


> :mean:


He wasn't your ride up here, was he?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

nah. but that would have been a good idea. now I'm even more bummed. 

Al, will I see you at Jason's meet still?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Should be about 50 deg high tomorrow, but it will probably be raining. Last time I think I ate at a BBQ place across the street, was pretty good.


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

I couldn't make it, but was wondering who did and how it turned out.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

It was good to see everyone again. I wish I was able to hear better, sinus issue. Didn't get to listen to any cars this time. The next show my hearing should be back and I can listen to some vehicles and get back to tweeking mine. I appreciate the suggestions/critiques on my car. I knew I still had some issues to work out and 

Kyle, thanks for the cd's. Lot of good music there. 

Good to see John P. come out and visit with us again. I know he had a head full of ideas kickin around in there when he left.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Did anyone take a photo or two?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't think anyone did. The weather was juuuuuuuuunk. Cold and raining the whole day. And I think only 10 or so people actually competed (unless there were others I didn't see).


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

Steve and Vinnie said it was the biggest Freezefest ever.


----------



## nadcicle (Aug 21, 2013)

6APPEAL said:


> Steve and Vinnie said it was the biggest Freezefest ever.


SPL wise, I'd venture to say yes as we had over 50 competitors. SQ wise I believe there were a few more last year.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

6APPEAL said:


> Steve and Vinnie said it was the biggest Freezefest ever.


I believe that is with SPL and SQ combined. I think for SQ there were about 12-14 cars, which is still a great turnout.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Something like 75ish cars competing. SQ was very small though. We need more competing.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

FWIW, results are posted now:
Events

14 people competed in SQ according to the above. 20 people competed in SQ last year at FF.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Hopefully all the bad weather the week before is what kept people home. And not just people quitting this year.


----------



## Primalgeek (Jun 30, 2013)

I had a fantastic time, it was great to see old friends. I got seriously butt hurt with my SPL ranking, highest score yet and still just got 5th place, hurt my feelings 

I'm really looking forward to this years season.


----------

